# goat very vocal ???? Why???



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a goat that out of nowhere today is very vocal. And LOUD! She is never usually loud. I assumed maybe heat but she shows no interest in the bucks nor are they interested in her. I checked her over-nothing, temp 101.2, not anemic looking (pink eye lids) ate and drank. She does have the tiny bit of an udder but according to my paperwork there is NO way she could have been breed prior to being due in late June. Why else would she be irritated? possible miscarriage? I am sure my neighbors hate me today!


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I was going to say in heat, but maybe not.

Mine were vocal yesterday, didn't think they were in heat, but they went outside (in the drizzle, I think they were sick of being inside) and were yelling so maybe they were telling the guy upstairs to shut off the spigot!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Some of my girls get that way on occasion. They seem fine. I just pay them some extra loves and all is well. They get over it. Sure wish I spoke "Goat" :greengrin:


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: goat very vocal- miscarried*

She miscarried. 6 weeks early. A doe. Fully formed minus eyes and fur.  What should I give her?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww...I'm sorry she lost her baby, treat her as you would any new mama. If she udders up, you can either milk her and freeze the colostrum or just let her dry up.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I gave her LA200 1 cc. The baby was partially out and I had to pull a little. I examined the fetus (I know-gross). Nothing seemed wrong. What caused miscarriage at such a late date. She did eat some Noble Goat Feed- would that have done it. I am super sad.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

So soory to hear of the loss :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So sorry. :hug: 
The goat food wouldn't have done it unless it was all moldy or something. 
Did she pass the afterbirth? Watch to make sure that it comes out and if you can bounce her to make sure there are no more in there that would be good.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I haven't seen the afterbirth yet. I'll keep watch. The weather her is horrible- rainy for over a week. everything smells damp and ick. I don't think she got anything moldy but???


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss....very sad...  :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Mine are very picky and wouldn't eat moldy things. I know others have said the same thing. I just ment if the grain they ate had been moldy.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:hug:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm sorry she lost the kid. Hope she is all right.

Jan


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Okay- got oxytocin from vet. Gave 1 cc, good contractions but no placenta! What now?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

So sorry she aborted  

She has 24 hours to deliver the afterbirth if she doesn't then she will need to see a vet.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

What is the vet going to do? I already talked with him and he gave me the oxcytocin. This goat is a first freshner. I would be sooo sad to lose her.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If she doesn't pass the afterbirth he will have to remove it so that she doesn't get a horrible infection. 
Hopefully she will pass it just fine so don't worry just pay attention to if it does come out.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

The vet cannot remove the afterbirth, that would mean pulling it out, which is not possible and would cause bleeding. There is nothing more that the vet could do in this situation. 

I have been talking with Jen and she has done everything possible and has talked with her vet and me about what to do for this doe. 

Jen continue antibiotics like I told you and try flushing her with what the vet gave you. If you need more instructions call me or email me in a little bit.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I talked with the vet again. we are going to do the uterine flush for 3 more days. I am also going to give 2.5 cc of LA200 and manual stimulate her tiny little udder. I was able to get a few squirts of colostrum out. The vet feels that there is nothing more to do at this time but wait and watch. She is eating and up and around. So?????


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The antibiotics as well as the uterine flush will help prevent infection from setting in...she's eating and up so those are good signs. I think she'll be ok with what you are doing for her...the oxy will help, a friend of mine had a FF deliver triplets and she retained her placenta, after the oxy started to wear off is when it delivered....took over 24 hours and she's doing well now.

I had the misfortune last year of having a full term still birth, I was worried as well because the afterbirth was still hanging, poor Binkey mourned her loss hard but she kept eating and being herself...after 2 days, it let go and with it came a mummified doe kid. She was on Pen G for 10 days and she is doing great still...even delivered triplets 3 months ago.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

The first (and only Kid that I know of) was mummified. I bumped her and can't fel anything but then again I didn't even realize she was positively bred. There may be another kid in there that I don't know about. We will see. If nothing by Friday I probably will have her ultrasounded.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry- horrible spelling- typing one handed!


----------

